
Yarn:  Fast, reliable, and secure dependency management for JavaScript - tilt
https://github.com/yarnpkg/yarn
======
okket
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980)

------
jrs235
"Dupe"; discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980)

